# Private Language Instruction?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering if there is an internet source listing private language instructors in Mexico City? I want to augment my studies at CEPE in UNAM with private instruction. I was wondering if private instructors advertise in the newspapers or on the internet? 

What's the best way to find a really fine private Spanish language instructor? 

Thanks.

Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If there are expat oriented English language papers or bulletin boards, that would be the place to look. There may be an American Legion Post or other expat organizations that have lessons and the instructors are often available for private lessons.
You may also see advertisements in the papers or on TV for English instruction. Call and ask if they also have Spanish instruction available.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If they are in the main south campus there will be bulletin boards everywhere ... at least there were 12 years ago. If on a different campus I'm sure there will be people looking to have 'conversationals' or make a few bucks/pesos. Conversation may be better than standard classes but it all depends on the person. I've had exchange conversations when they only want to practice English or are painfully shy

CENTRO DE ENSEÑANZA PARA EXTRANJEROS - CEPE


----------

